# DUKE over UCONN 68-67



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Unfriggin believable!!!! Duke down over 20 points and gets their first lead of the game with a buzzer beater 3 from Jessica Foley. Ends UCONN's home win streak at 69 and leaves Tennessee and UCONN tied for the record home win streak.

Duke showed some guts and UCONN showed weakness - UCONN can't handle the press and Conlon simply sucks. 

I was at the game and the 16,000+ crowd was absolutely stunned. INCREDIBLE. Congrats to DUKE!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I saw the end of it on tv.. Wow.. Theres been some great games today (Illinois vs Illinois State, Georgia vs Georgia Tech in Mens BB) and then this.. Great games!


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*Awed at UCONN/Duke Game!*

I saw the first half of the game and the last few minutes. I was on the edge of my seat at the end. I didn't expect Folley to be that open. I was in awe.

Lucky you, Gym Rat, you got to go to the game! Hope you had fun!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Like I said, I had the good fortune of attending the game. Obviously, Duke's press, UCONN's poor FT shooting all factored in to the outcome of the game. But the thing I am not reading anyone posting about is what a WEAK LINK Maria Conlon is for this outstanding UCONN team. 

Her line isn't too horrible - 1 of 6 Shooting, 4 rebs, 4 assists, and 3 turnovers. But this kid hurts this UCONN team. She cannot see the floor (her head is down much of the time), she is not the passer that the rest of the starting 5 are, she does not run the offense well, she is not a good ball handler, she takes ill-advised shots, she stands and waits on offense when she doesn't have the ball (no away from the ball movement), she is NO help when UCONN was trying to break the press, and has the kid ever tried to drive to the basket and pass out or lay the ball in? 

Her D is OK. But she is such a liability, especially for a guard with her lack of skills in handling the ball and running the offense, I am not sure why she is getting the minutes that she is. OK, UCONN faithful, please explain what the deal is here. Why is she even on this team?


----------



## UGAhoopster (Nov 13, 2003)

This year, the comeback did NOT fall short. Congrats to Duke. UConn will be back, but it could be an interesting year for womens hoops.


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry Gym Rat, I don't know enough about the Huskies or Maria Conlon to comment on her....


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

yes!! I was rooting for Duke!! I still think Texas Tech will take it all this year.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> yes!! I was rooting for Duke!! I still think Texas Tech will take it all this year.




I hope Texas Tech win it too. If not I hope its Duke or Texas.


----------

